# Happy Canada Day!



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

*Hope everyone has a safe and Happy Canada Day!!*


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Happy Canada day everyone


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

yes Happy Canada Day!!!!!!


----------



## budahrox (Apr 21, 2010)

Happy B-day Canada!!!!
Cheers!!!!


----------



## Fishkeeper (Apr 21, 2010)

Yes, Happy Canada Day everyone....


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

=) Happy Canada Day guys!!!


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

On the same theme:

http://gawker.com/5577688/a-few-famous-canadians-we-wouldnt-mind-seeing-deported?skyline=true&s=i


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

happy canada day everyone! great to spend time away from the office and with family and friends. now, gotta work on getting a Stat holiday for February, March or June.....


----------



## Punkys Dad (Apr 25, 2010)

Happy 143rd Birthday Canada, wearing my Vancouver Canada T-shirt to work today. Yup still gotta work OT.


----------



## rescuepenguin (Apr 21, 2010)

Happy Canada Day everyone. I maybe one of our many imports, but i'm still proud to be Canadian.


----------



## SophieThomas (May 12, 2010)

Yaaaay!! Happy Canada Day!!! So excited to see the fireworks with my daughter tonight!


----------

